
Introduction to Authentic: Authentication for Microservices - foxbarrington
http://dry.ly/authentic
======
sintaxi
Sweet digs. This is a very cool project. Authentication is one of the most
time consuming and fickle parts of any project. Its great that this handles
the authentication workflows and nothing else. All thats left to do is build
an API to expose a protected resource.

Love that this is build ground up to work from static front ends.

------
predikt
Awesome and straight forward, great examples to get going and using the libs.
Thanks for putting it all together!

------
kraigh
Interesting! Does anyone who has any experience in passport.js know how this
compares?

~~~
automathematics
As a passport user I would use passport (for now) if I am heavy on the social
sign in. If I were using user/password type authentication I would use this.

That being said, I want to work with the author a bit to figure out how hard
it will be to either link up with passport for social or maybe even write an
oauth plugin for this, but I'm not sure yet. You could look into it to! :D

------
wunderlink
So rad, I've been waiting for something like this for ages!

